# BELO HORIZONTE - URBAN, CHARMING, UNIQUE



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*To be continued...*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What nice photos of your city! Many people in Toronto who are from Brazil come from Belo Horizonte!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing really and very nice photos from Belo Horizonte :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots there mate, thanks for the link. Interesting to see a place like that with leafless trees. Does it get cold in winter?


----------



## kallin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,

The information you have shared about is quite much helpful thanks for this.hope good from you in future

Thanks!!

Transportable Homes Granny Flats


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

From these pictures Belo Horizonte looks very clean and well organized, but it's of course hard to judge such a big city from a few photos. Seems to have a lot of European colonial architecture as well. Really good photos, I like the trees and the palms in the city!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks like a nice place with a good mix of old and new architecture.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Taller said:


> What nice photos of your city! Many people in Toronto who are from Brazil come from Belo Horizonte!


Thanks for the comment. I also intend to live in Canada for a while, it's a very nice country.



christos-greece said:


> Amazing really and very nice photos from Belo Horizonte :cheers:


Thanks Christos kay:



Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice shots there mate, thanks for the link. Interesting to see a place like that with leafless trees. Does it get cold in winter?


Well, actually this year winter came earlier, the temperatures were between 10ºC/22º 2 months ago. It really depends on the area you are, BH is a hilly city so if you're in a higher place like the one in the first pic it can get really cold and windy.

Thanks for the compliments.



Nightsky said:


> From these pictures Belo Horizonte looks very clean and well organized, but it's of course hard to judge such a big city from a few photos. Seems to have a lot of European colonial architecture as well. Really good photos, I like the trees and the palms in the city!


This is a really nice area of the city. I'm going to post more pics of some other areas too. 



Kampflamm said:


> Looks like a nice place with a good mix of old and new architecture.


Yes, in fact this square is kinda "historic center" of BH, although is a relatively young city (111 years).


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Some pictures of the central area of BH. The street have lots of trees so is a bit dark to take photos, some of them got blurred. 

Downtown area:




































































































Lourdes and Savassi, these are very traditional residential districts of the city.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

A great addition to Urban Showcase, well done mate ... I love this building:


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Amazing! Like always, you've surprised with your great photos! Keep going on my friend!


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

These Lourdes pictures are gorgeous! 

I also like those of downtown. Rio de Janeiro and Goias streets are some of the sweetest places in the city.


----------



## KASchramm (Mar 16, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> A great addition to Urban Showcase, well done mate ... I love this building:
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/4836826468_6093b18248_b.jpg


This building was designed by Oscar Niemeyer in the 50's. By the way, Belo Horizonte has many buildings designed by him.

Thanks for the comment.



leo_MG said:


> Amazing! Like always, you've surprised with your great photos! Keep going on my friend!


Thanks leo, I hope more people comment so I can post more pictures.



afonso_bh said:


> These Lourdes pictures are gorgeous!
> 
> I also like those of downtown. Rio de Janeiro and Goias streets are some of the sweetest places in the city.


I love downtown, it's been improved a lot in the past 5 years. I specially like rua da Bahia.



KASchramm said:


> :applause:


kay:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

New pictures


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Downtown BH looks like a cozy place :yes:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice pics!

I went to BH in 2005 and I liked it a lot! It's a beautiful and very cozy city! Belo Horizonte would be one of my first options when choosing a city to live!

Anyway... Thanks for the pics, they're great!

PS: Some pics posted by engenx4 were taken by me, hahah...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Downtown BH looks like a cozy place :yes:


Thanks for the comment. 



JoseRodolfo said:


>


kay:



Farrapo said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> I went to BH in 2005 and I liked it a lot! It's a beautiful and very cozy city! Belo Horizonte would be one of my first options when choosing a city to live!
> 
> ...


I love this inviting atmosphere of the city, it's typical of BH.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Pampulha, a very traditional and important region of the city:

Mineirão and Mineirinho sports complex, this is where the 2014 will take place.









This is São Francisco de Assis church, one of the most important works of Oscar Niemeyer's career. 






















































The displays where painted by Portinari...









... and the landscape design is a work of Burle Marx













































I'll post more pics of other places in Pampulha region soon...


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

very good

clean and pretty city


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

brazilian cities are so differents. but it looks great! nice bh =)


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Museu de Artes e Ofícios (Arts and Crafts Museum) located downtown BH. 



















































































Click here to see more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1262437


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice shots from Belo Horizonte


----------



## g_bhz (Jul 10, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.
Beautiful day to take pictures.


----------

